
Archived Tweet of False Poison Reports by NYPD and Police Union Pre-Deletion - DocFeind
https://web.archive.org/web/20200616050519/https://twitter.com/NYCPDDEA/status/1272721892131188743
======
downerending
Flagged--this isn't the title.

Also, "false" isn't a correct description of what happened.

~~~
gus_massa
I didn't hear this story. I found this report that looks quite neutral. _"
NYPD Finds No Criminality After Officers Sickened At Shake Shack, Appears To
Be Accidental_" [https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/06/15/nypd-
investigating-p...](https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/06/15/nypd-
investigating-possible-poisoning-of-3-officers-at-shake-shack-in-manhattan/)

~~~
downerending
That strikes me as a neutral and accurate headline, relative to what I've
read.

